# 17 Year old wants to see what he can improve



## sillyturkey (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello, I am 17 years old and have a passion for photography. I have created a site and want people to criticize my shots. My site's name is www.jfrommer.com. please tell me what i can do better. I currently have a Canon EOS 20D. Thank You, James.


----------



## ajmall (May 7, 2005)

you're 17 and have a 20D?! i wish had that when i was 17

it's nice to see someone so young produce some nice work. i would suggest however that you work on the composition of your photos as some could do with a crop. what lenses do u have?


----------

